# Who's That Puk?mon? [VID]



## OmniStrife (Dec 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAb9L2GxFpk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OmniStrife (Dec 11, 2012)

New one:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f86JX2P48cQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Escargon (Dec 11, 2012)

Lol youve been smoking something good to come up with this XD


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh lol Pulpasaur.


----------



## Solar (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh no.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 21, 2012)

Pulpasaur.


----------

